# Parasites? Swimming poop...



## Phillies804 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Parasites? Swimming poop... Edit: Pic Update*

I have a tank that has been established for about a year with no problems. Now I have this problem with some sort of parasite I think. They look like swimming poop, are about a quarter to half an inch. Does anyone know what this is? What should I do to treat it?

Thanks!

Henry


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_Not a clue...got pictures? Would love to see some swimming poop. Seriously, pictures would help alot in helping you.

Kathy _


----------



## Phillies804 (Nov 27, 2005)

There is a picture of them, they seem to be living in the gravel so i figure i will just clean it extra for the next few times, and i stir it up so they get sucked up by the filter.

Anyone know what they are?

Thanks!

Henry


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would venture to say planaria, especiall if they are concentrated in the gravel. Harmless but a sign of porr tank matainence. You need to clean the gravel more. Most fish will eat them.


----------



## Phillies804 (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for the help, but I googled Planaria and they dont look too much like what I have. Anyone else have any guesses/solutions?

Thanks!

Henry


----------



## bluemooonie (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I posted a question about my betta fish and I don't know if I'm just paranoid, but today when I was watching the fish, I noticed that there was something like that hanging out of the fish and I thought it was pooping. Just...I didn't know if that was the usual spot for fish poop. I don't have that many in my tank though.


----------

